# Angeln am Walensee, Schweiz



## pike1984 (20. April 2010)

Hallo Boardies!

Mich verschlägt es wahrscheinlich im Herbst in die Schweiz, bzw. nach Liechtenstein. Als ich mich grad bei google earth ein wenig orientieren wollte, ist mir der nicht weit entfernte Walensee ins Auge gestochen.
Nun habe ich versucht, ein paar Infos einzuziehen und bin dabei zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass mich dieses Gewässer anglerisch sehr reizen würde...
Der zweite Schluss war leider, dass zu den rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen wenig im Netz zu finden ist. Vom Freiangelrecht habe ich da gelesen. Allerdings scheint mir das für mein Hauptvorhaben, dem Hechtschleppen, wenig zu nützen.
Nun meine Frage an euch Schweizer beziehungsweise Schweizkenner:
Kann man als deutscher Staatsbürger mit dem deutschen Fischereischein in der Schweiz ein Patent (so nennt sich wohl eine Fischereiberechtigung dort) erwerben? Eventuell sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich zumindest für gewisse Zeit auch in der Schweiz wohnen werde.

Freue mich schon auf viele interessante Antworten!

Viele Grüße und noch mehr Petri Heil,

Sebastian


----------



## pike1984 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Walensee, Schweiz*

Keiner da?


----------



## uwe2855 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Walensee, Schweiz*

Hallo Sebastian

Ich würde mich mal direkt an ein schweizer Forum wenden.
Probier es mal bei: www.Fischerforum.ch

Gruß uwe


----------



## swisstrolling (25. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Walensee, Schweiz*

he wohne 10min vom walensee was möchtest du gerne wissen über den see und was ist dein zielfisch????
gruss


----------



## swisstrolling (25. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Walensee, Schweiz*



swisstrolling schrieb:


> he wohne 10min vom walensee was möchtest du gerne wissen über den see und was ist dein zielfisch????
> gruss


betrachte auch den bodensee intressanter du kannst die fischerei karte kaufen aber es kommt dich teuer weil du nicht im kanton st.gallen oder glarus wohnst ausser kantonale zahlen viel!!!


----------



## pike1984 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Walensee, Schweiz*

Hallo Swisstrolling! Der erste Schweizer, wunderbar! 
Habe mittlerweile rausgefunden, dass ich wohl das große Bootpatent brauche. Das kostet für St.Gallener 220 Franken und für Außerkantonale und Ausländer 440 Franken. Müsste so stimmen oder?
Ich würde gerne mit großen Ködern auf Hecht schleppen. Wie ist das mit dem Verwenden von mehereren Drillingen? Ich habe nämlich irgendwo im Netz gelesen, dass nur ein Drilling erlaubt wäre. Oder gilt das nur fürs Schleppen auf Seeforellen? Alles etwas verwirrend, was die Bestimmungen angeht. Was gibts beim Schleppen auf dem Walensee noch für Bestimmungen zu beachten? Was geht am besten auf Hecht und wie sind die Fänge so?

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## swisstrolling (25. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Walensee, Schweiz*

hallo pike 1984,
also mit den haken ist es so du darfst nur einer haken mit wiederhaken gebrauchen drillinge sind ohne wiederhaken gestatted wobei auf hechte ist es nicht so schlimm.auf forellen sieht es anders aus.was gut läuft sind systeme natur köder bis 3 drillinge stocker,wikam,aso,xavi.auch gummifische tauchschaufel-schwanz,wie auch die salmo wobbler ohne tauchschaufel,aber mit den köder könnte ich dir evtl aushelfen.erlaubt sind fünf oder sechs anbiss stellen wen du schleppst.alles den uferkanten nach oben und unten am see gibt es wenig flachwasser zonen.es ist einer der tiefsten schweizer seen bis200m.wir fischen mit sid planer hier rutenhunde oder planermasten.das mit den kosten ist korekt 440oder220.hast den ein boot wie willst du schleppen??
he gruss urs


----------

